# WGSL female. About 7 months old in picture.



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ears are fully up since photo was taken.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Picture doesn't come up for me.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Picture comes up for me. What is with the forum today?

She is very beautiful!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She is lovely!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They are moving the forum to a new location. I can not see a lot of the photos either. We have let them know.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't critique her, but she is beautiful!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Beautiful. She looks very strong and sturdy. I like this in a bitch, although I am no expert. What are her bloodlines?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

It's harder to critique without a proper stack. But here it goes. She had a nice head, good stop, little bit of a roman nose, nice top line, steep croup, not extreme in angulation on rear legs, looks to be carrying a little excess weight, would prefer to see the last couple of ribs and a more pronounced tuck in the tummy, good strength of bone, front shoulder is just slightly steep, overall, a nice balanced stout young female.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Such a pretty girl! Me and my boy Rollo are also located in KC! And *technically* my real name is also Charlie! Lol the odds!


----------

